# canada day party track ,first ideas



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey all.i am havingt a big weekend bash here at my home where i live with my lovely lady rose.i have built a 4X12 table for the food,and later for a track.for me and the boys.here's afew ideas.i built it large to also accomodate my 1/32 setup.here's some early pics.

































and here is the first one i did up yesterday
































lmk whatcha think.i have it set up with on powertap at the mid point,and two indy lanes with variable voltage up to 12 volts,as it's an outdoor set up,i don't want people getting outta hand after a couple wobbly pops.don't feel like getting my cars trashed.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The track looks great! What a cool way to celebrate Canada Day! :thumbsup:

After the food and before the race, here is a little something for the moment. 






Have a great day, eh!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks russ,we will.food ,live music and slotcars!might fly my heli around too if it ain't too windy!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*more canada day track*

here's the 1/32 setup,about 10X3


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

snewb your well on ter way to a good time(bigger trak) enjoy it looks like fun!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah that'sa speedworld track,el cheapo supreme,but it has nice turn borders,and i can run indie power each lane.plus its a blast with the tycopro i just converted to braids.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

And if you deslot that grass will make for a soft landing.:woohoo:
Have a great day, EH
Cheers Ted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

BEAUTY,eh? Break out the coleman, fry up some back bacon, play a few games of beer hunter, and run some slots!!! Oh, and watch out for them Toronto skunks!! :lol: 

Have a great Canada Day!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What a great way to celebrate Canada Day! And good motivation to get that table cleared off after the feast!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tsooko said:


> And if you deslot that grass will make for a soft landing.:woohoo:
> Have a great day, EH
> Cheers Ted


LOL!trust me i have had some go in the grass thats for sure.i will be doing walls around the edges so i will have to tweak the layout a bit to suck it all in,but i had fun on the first layout pictured.me and my son will run some fathers day laps today at 9 volts.it takes him two hands to hold the controller,but he likes to go fast!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so here's the ho layout i went with all weekend.
tyco 4x12,clic the oics for the vids


----------

